
Google to Launch Digital Books by Early Summer - phsr
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703866704575224232417931818.html
======
ashishbharthi
And also Android based tablet with dual screen technology capable of reading
books with e-inc screen and doing everything else with OLED touch screen.

~~~
cma
Source? Also, OLED seems much more amenable to being interleaved with eink
than lcd ever could be (the pixel element is self illuminating), is anyone
working on doing so?

~~~
procrastitron
I assumed that comment was a reference to the Nook.

~~~
cma
I thought the nook used an LCD screen.

------
potatolicious
Somewhat off-topic, but I for one hope that all this buzz around e-books and
such makes reading more popular than it is right now.

------
dannyr
This is quite interesting. Google said they are developing a tablet and then
now, they will sell digital books.

Google I/O conference is about 2 weeks away so maybe they'll announce
something there.

